# Run external EXE from within an MFC dialog control



## tgiboss1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

I searched most of yesterday online for an answer to this question and was unsuccessful. please help. What I am trying to do, I have an emulator.exe application which is totally external from any project of my own. I want to create a control (custom control, activex control???) on an MFC c++ dialog that will load this external exe and display it within that control window and allow its functionality to not deplete. in short, I don't want my MFC application to tell the user to manually launch this other application. I want to tie it all together. At this point, I am fine with manually fixing the width and hieght of the control to match that of the emulator.exe. But I am unsure what the best method is for this. Can someone please please help?

Thank you kindly,
Ted


----------

